# Harbor Freight Auto-Darkening Solar Welding Helmet Repair



## billman (May 1, 2006)

This is not my tutorial but it saved my bacon!! Saved me buying a new helmet $50-$60..

http://www.pskl.us/wp/?p=648

I just got into welding for the past couple of years. I bought the HF helmet with blue flames which worked great for awhile. Then, the other day blam! flash in the eyes. The helmet is actually battery powered and the solar panel is used to auto-darken the helmet ..NOT charge the batteries! 

All that time, I thought that it did both. Guess I should have read the manual but even the manual does not really explain how it works. Just a little blurb that the batteries are not rechargeable which could easily be overlooked. So, I always would put it out in the sun to charge. What I was really doing was chewing up the batteries...Stupid!! 

So, this tut shows you how to get into it and replace the wimpy little button cell batteries with AAA's which should last even longer.


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting Billman. I assumed there was a hidden power source and always wondered what would happen when the time ran out. Great tutorial.


----------



## scubaspook (Sep 8, 2009)

Funny. I have had mine for over 5 years and never new that it even took batteries. Never looked at the instructions. Just strapped it on and started using it and it still works as did the day I bought it.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

yeah the manual says "Under normal welding conditions, users can expect a battery lifetime of more than 6 years."

Of course, I chewed mine up putting it out in full sun all day long for a couple of years....ops!

There are better helmets out there that will charge the batteries as well but you will be paying a ton for it. HF helmets are good and durable. So, after 6years replace the batteries and get even more life out of the helmet.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

scubaspook said:


> Funny. I have had mine for over 5 years and never new that it even took batteries.* Never looked at the instructions*. Just strapped it on and started using it and it still works as did the day I bought it.


Men don't read directions!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

billman said:


> This is not my tutorial but it saved my bacon!! Saved me buying a new helmet $50-$60..
> 
> http://www.pskl.us/wp/?p=648
> 
> ...


Another one, nothing wrong here! Men don't read directions!


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

However, I do break the stereotype by putting the toilet seat down...


----------

